# Basement Framing?



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Anyone know of anyone good at doing framing work. We want to finish a couple of the bedrooms in our basement and need someone who knows how to do framing. Probably a 2 day job is my guess. Oh yeah I'm in the Saratoga Springs area.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

I am a Framer, been doing it close to 10 years. basements are a piece of cake. I do a lot of work in saratoga springs too. I can come look at what you got. I live in South Jordan.....

And, yes. I do excellent work. "if it ain't tight, it ain't right";-)


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

I don't do wood, but if you need some heat runs added from your existing ductwork or any other HVAC needs, I'm hungry for some sidework and could save you some $ over using a "company" and guarantee my work.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

goosefreak said:


> I am a Framer, been doing it close to 10 years. basements are a piece of cake. I do a lot of work in saratoga springs too. I can come look at what you got. I live in South Jordan.....
> 
> And, yes. I do excellent work. "if it ain't tight, it ain't right";-)


Goose, I'll PM you.

As for the "if it ain't tight it ain't right"....my wife has said that to me on many occasions and I can't figure out what she means...she said it has something to do with me needing a "bigger tool" whatever that means :shock:


----------



## Idratherbehunting (Jul 17, 2013)

LostLouisianian said:


> Goose, I'll PM you.
> 
> As for the "if it ain't tight it ain't right"....my wife has said that to me on many occasions and I can't figure out what she means...she said it has something to do with me needing a "bigger tool" whatever that means :shock:


Do you tell her there are other ways to ensure a tight fit? ;-)


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

brookieguy1 said:


> I don't do wood, but if you need some heat runs added from your existing ductwork or any other HVAC needs, I'm hungry for some sidework and could save you some $ over using a "company" and guarantee my work.


Brookie thanks for the offer but my next door neighbor does it on the side too and he did it last week for me. It was less than half the price of the lowest bid I had received from the 3 companies I called out. If anyone is looking for someone I'll certainly ask them to come on here and reach out to you.


----------

